# Shoulder Press after Back Day



## WilliamB (Sep 8, 2005)

Does doing overhead seated shoulder press work the back enough where it would not be a good idea to do it the day after a back day?


----------



## furion joe (Sep 8, 2005)

*back up...*

You're better off splitting up the two body parts - training them on different days, not back to back, or you can train both body parts the same day.  The seated/standing shoulder press will stress/stimulate some of the muscles of the upper back -  i.e. trapezius, rhomboids, rear deltoids (in a different way of course).  

When you are training your back, you are hitting the traps, rhomboids, and rear delts.   

Stressing the same muscle(s) all over again (the next day) would be counter productive in most, if not all cases.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Does doing overhead seated shoulder press work the back enough where it would not be a good idea to do it the day after a back day?



I think you're fine.  Your traps get used to some degree during overhead pressing, but probably not enough that it would be counterproductive to perform a shoulder workout the day after a back workout.  

In reality, there is a lot of overlapping of muscle usage even on split routines.  All kinds of muscles are called into action for assistance and stabilization, partciularly core and back muscles, during various lifts.  The idea behind a split routine is to separate lifts that have different prime movers.


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

I never lift 2 days in a row...just to be safe.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I never lift 2 days in a row...just to be safe.



I prefer this approach as well.  That's why I like 3 day splits.


----------



## furion joe (Sep 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think you're fine.  Your traps get used to some degree during overhead pressing, but probably not enough that it would be counterproductive to perform a shoulder workout the day after a back workout.
> 
> In reality, there is a lot of overlapping of muscle usage even on split routines.  All kinds of muscles are called into action for assistance and stabilization, partciularly core and back muscles, during various lifts.  The idea behind a split routine is to separate lifts that have different prime movers.



I know what you are sayin???, I mean I understand the concept and I agree somewhat (in theory).    And I???m sure that there are those who may benefit from such a regimen.  

However,

When I blast my back (which I often like to do ); I don???t feel comfortable training my shoulders the next day.  My back muscles have taken a beating with heavy weights and different intensity techniques, leaving those muscles recuperating and weaker to boot.  In a fatigued state I don???t want certain muscles (those which are also involved in shoulder training) to be subjected to any kind of ???extra??? stimulus that would inhibit growth and recovery.  When I followed a training protocol that dictated training shoulders after back day I found it next to impossible to muster enough energy and intensity to totally thrash my shoulders. Just my angle of experience???

I guess it???s all relative to what an individual???s body can handle to improve.  

Anyway, I appreciate your information; I???m still (and always) learning.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

furion joe said:
			
		

> I know what you are sayin???, I mean I understand the concept and I agree somewhat (in theory).    And I???m sure that there are those who may benefit from such a regimen.
> 
> However,
> 
> ...



I respect this angle.  Probably, in this case, the best idea would be to listen to your body.  Or, the split could be re-arranged so this isn't a conflict if it is a big worry.


----------



## furion joe (Sep 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I respect this angle.  Probably, in this case, the best idea would be to listen to your body.  Or, the split could be re-arranged so this isn't a conflict if it is a big worry.



Agreed.


----------

